# Lowes Paint



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

If you had to use interior paints from Lowes, what products would you use? I have work coming up and the paints must be supplied by lowes. Paint will be provided by owner so I am looking for some of the better products to steer them towards, to ensure good performance and application. Ultimately, it's the owners decision, but iI would like to have a short list of go to products for these projects. 


I've used the valspar drywall primer, it seemed fine to me. Besides that I haven't used any Olympic, Valspar, SW HGTV, etc. 

For those of you with experience with their products, what is the best: 

Ceiling paint (dead flat, good coverage, no roller marks, touch up capable)

Wall paint eggshell or low sheen (again, good coverage and touch up) 

Trim paint I will stick with BM Advance. 

I do remodel work and typically paint before cabinet install, millworks, finish electrical, etc. Often we have to touch up walls or do a final coat on blemished wall. The ability to touch up with little/no flashing is a big time saver for me.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Why Lowe's? Honestly Homedepot offers better paints and service compared to them.

If you are gonna use SW might as well get it directly from them. They suck too but I'd rather deal with them than Lowe's.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I've always liked you, Edgar. Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not the one buying the paint and the paint will be procured from Lowes. Sourcing paint elsewhere is not an option unless I want to provide it at no cost to the client. One project totals around 30K SF of new drywall to prime and paint. I was looking for some insight as to what some of there better products are. 

On a side note, SW has been pretty aggressive this year. I'm not sure if it's my new rep or a company focus, but they really stepped their game up. Have you seen this in your area?


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*No Gardz at Lowes*



philcav7 said:


> I'm not the one buying the paint and the paint will be procured from Lowes. Sourcing paint elsewhere is not an option unless I want to provide it at no cost to the client. One project totals around 30K SF of new drywall to prime and paint. I was looking for some insight as to what some of there better products are.
> 
> On a side note, SW has been pretty aggressive this year. I'm not sure if it's my new rep or a company focus, but they really stepped their game up. Have you seen this in your area?


Sorry to report that Lowes apparently stopped carrying what some (including myself) consider the best drywall primer/sealer that is currently widely available, Gardz by Zinsser. Gardz would probably make any paint at Lowes perform its best, but alas, tis not to be. At least at lowes.

futtyos


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

futtyos said:


> Sorry to report that Lowes apparently stopped carrying what some (including myself) consider the best drywall primer/sealer that is currently widely available, Gardz by Zinsser. Gardz would probably make any paint at Lowes perform its best, but alas, tis not to be. At least at lowes.
> 
> futtyos


They stopped carrying it a couple years ago here. Fortunately, my PPG store always has 4 or 5 gallons on hand.:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Why Lowe's? Honestly Homedepot offers better paints and service compared to them.
> 
> If you are gonna use SW might as well get it directly from them. They suck too but I'd rather deal with them than Lowe's.


I would sooner sit at home than go to HD for anything. Lowes is pretty good here, some of the people actually know stuff. Would I buy paint there? No way. I do pick up some Coverstain or spray primers occasionally.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Make sure you jack up your labor charge to cover all the extra work you'll have to do.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

Since Lowe's stores have converted (mostly) to Sherwin-Williams manufactured products, I don't know what Valspar paints they still carry. The Valspar Signature line was decent enough, and, of course they have a high end paint (like SW Duration) but I forget what it's called.*EDIT....it's called Reserve. The biggest issue for me with Valspar is the ROUGHNESS of their paint. I mean the finish is just rough, not quite "sandpaper rough", but rough enough that I know that I don't like it for that reason.

I never had any luck with their ceiling paint. They have the "purple turns white" ceiling paint and a regular ceiling paint, neither of which covered particularly well and tended to look streaky when dry.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

PACman said:


> Make sure you jack up your labor charge to cover all the extra work you'll have to do.


I hope they don't ask for bright yellow or deep reds.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gymschu said:


> Since Lowe's stores have converted (mostly) to Sherwin-Williams manufactured products, I don't know what Valspar paints they still carry. The Valspar Signature line was decent enough, and, of course they have a high end paint (like SW Duration) but I forget what it's called.*EDIT....it's called Reserve. The biggest issue for me with Valspar is the ROUGHNESS of their paint. I mean the finish is just rough, not quite "sandpaper rough", but rough enough that I know that I don't like it for that reason.
> 
> I never had any luck with their ceiling paint. They have the "purple turns white" ceiling paint and a regular ceiling paint, neither of which covered particularly well and tended to look streaky when dry.


The four samples of Reserve I have all have that pebbly texture that you are referring too. I chalk it up to a poor grade (from china)of acrylic micro-spheres. It's quite visible to the naked eye. I really don't understand how they can put that stuff on the market like that. The lessor grade Lowe's/Valspar products have it as well but it isn't as bad for some reason. Probably because they don't use as many microspheres in them.

Behr has them as well.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

philcav7 said:


> I'm not the one buying the paint and the paint will be procured from Lowes. Sourcing paint elsewhere is not an option unless I want to provide it at no cost to the client. One project totals around 30K SF of new drywall to prime and paint. I was looking for some insight as to what some of there better products are.
> 
> On a side note, SW has been pretty aggressive this year. I'm not sure if it's my new rep or a company focus, but they really stepped their game up. Have you seen this in your area?


If that were the only option, I'd talk to lowes and get a lowes sw paint rep out to your project. 30k Sq ft is a lot of product. Personally, I like 123 primer over any other"drywall primer" as it starts to build millage and sheen and will provide a better finish in the end for the same amount of effort as a "drywall primer". little more pricey on the front end but worth it.

I don't buy my finishes from lowes so I don't know the sw conversion labels. Look for a cashmere conversion for your walls though. No idea about lids...you may want to look for whatever their cheap builders flat is and run a sample board especially if your ceilings are smooth.

Like I said though, I'd have a rep look at it. They may also be able to offer a discount on products at that volume. Trim product? Again, it's a rep question.

Also, for what it's worth, as a remodeling company with a paint divison, we've found more success in taking care of all ceilings, and just getting a "color coat" (1st coat) on all walls (use discretion in kitchen and bath areas....sometimes it's best to finish those completely) pushing all other trades through then applying a final coat after trim is installed and finish electrical is in (give them a box of clean gloves). A little more masking at the end but punching can be a flashing nightmare and ya end up painting a lot more anyway, may as well just plan on it. That's our process anyway...

Good luck!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> Since Lowe's stores have converted (mostly) to Sherwin-Williams manufactured products, I don't know what Valspar paints they still carry. The Valspar Signature line was decent enough, and, of course they have a high end paint (like SW Duration) but I forget what it's called.*EDIT....it's called Reserve. The biggest issue for me with Valspar is the ROUGHNESS of their paint. I mean the finish is just rough, not quite "sandpaper rough", but rough enough that I know that I don't like it for that reason.
> 
> I never had any luck with their ceiling paint. They have the "purple turns white" ceiling paint and a regular ceiling paint, neither of which covered particularly well and tended to look streaky when dry.


Depending on what the FTC says about the merger, Valspar may well be the same as SW soon enough.

It may be interesting here, for sure. In a town of 25k people, the two local lumberyards now both carry Valspar and there is an SW store. Not sure how the corporate overlords at SW are going to sort that out.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

lilpaintchic said:


> Also, for what it's worth, as a remodeling company with a paint divison, we've found more success in taking care of all ceilings, and just getting a "color coat" (1st coat) on all walls (use discretion in kitchen and bath areas....sometimes it's best to finish those completely) pushing all other trades through then applying a final coat after trim is installed and finish electrical is in (give them a box of clean gloves). A little more masking at the end but punching can be a flashing nightmare and ya end up painting a lot more anyway, may as well just plan on it. That's our process anyway...
> 
> Good luck!


:thumbsup:

Nice to someone else taking this approach. It avoids those "flashing nightmares", as well as the inevitable battle over who dinged what. Best of all, it's much more predictable. We know we'll be painting all the walls, with the possible exceptions of small baths and closets, rather than having to fret about how careful the other elepha...er...trades are going to be.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gough said:


> Depending on what the FTC says about the merger, Valspar may well be the same as SW soon enough.
> 
> It may be interesting here, for sure. In a town of 25k people, the two local lumberyards now both carry Valspar and there is an SW store. Not sure how the corporate overlords at SW are going to sort that out.


It's being looked into by the FTC, I know that for a fact!


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

PACman said:


> It's being looked into by the FTC, I know that for a fact!


I think the FTC may have send them the "Second Notice", a request for more information, recently.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Since Lowe's stores have converted (mostly) to Sherwin-Williams manufactured products, I don't know what Valspar paints they still carry. The Valspar Signature line was decent enough, and, of course they have a high end paint (like SW Duration) but I forget what it's called.*EDIT....it's called Reserve. The biggest issue for me with Valspar is the ROUGHNESS of their paint. I mean the finish is just rough, not quite "sandpaper rough", but rough enough that I know that I don't like it for that reason.
> 
> I never had any luck with their ceiling paint. They have the "purple turns white" ceiling paint and a regular ceiling paint, neither of which covered particularly well and tended to look streaky when dry.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Kind of like eminence?


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Gough said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Nice to someone else taking this approach. It avoids those "flashing nightmares", as well as the inevitable battle over who dinged what. Best of all, it's much more predictable. We know we'll be painting all the walls, with the possible exceptions of small baths and closets, rather than having to fret about how careful the other elepha...er...trades are going to be.


That's essentially our process too. We normally handle all phases of work. Getting a base coat on when the room is empty helps production and minimizes cutting and working in tight areas when the room is filled...kitchens especially. We don't have to worry about painting above walls cabs, don't have to cut super close along cabinets, etc. We often use low sheen and eggshell and sometimes get lucky on touch up, but usually factor covering the full walls when complete. A quick final coat and we're done. 

Ceilings are my biggest concern. Nearly all new work in this area is smooth, occasional popcorn on budget jobs. SW promar ceiling has worked really well for me... Great coverage, no streaks, dead flat, and can usually be touched up even with harsh lighting.


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry about your situation I think I can help you.

Drywall : Valspar drywall primer (that's the product name) good build not PVA
Ceiling : Valspar pro 2000 high hide white (not the tint base) dead flat good hide
if they want a color it will be tinted in the tint base
Walls : Valspar pro 2000 eggshell nice low sheen any color but 2 coats
recommended this product has great touch up and good hide.

If you are into the paint and primer thing Signature eggshell would be a good choice 
not as touch up friendly but a nice product good scrub and washable. The 2000 eggshell scrubs but not as good.
The problem with Lowe's is that most of the people behind the counter and a lot of the reps don't know what products to suggest, they think the more it costs the better it is.
Also check stock on hand prior to the start date, they will get more in for you very fast.
our store is a very high volume store and I have a lot of happy contractors I sell hundreds of gallons each week of these products with little to no problems.

If I can be of help please let me Know

(the reason I work there is my wife wont let me stay home)


----------



## luap2011 (Aug 26, 2011)

Stay away from the SW Ovation line, we decided to give it a run for a few jobs. Everything and I mean everything will need two coats (semi gloss, eggshell, flat). Going over the same color or a minor color change. Weirdly enough we had a job using a deep chocolate brown color in Ovation semi and had great color coverage. But it's still junk, stay away!


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

Since we are talking about Lowe's (Home Depot) These 2 box stores have pretty much managed to take away most small users and the retail business from the large paint stores now they are trying to figure out how to get them back but have had little to no effect. At this point the only way is to join in or buy the vendors.

On the other hand the box stores have tried to get the medium to large users with little to no effect. Because they cant provide service needed to get them . It is possible but the retail thinking gets in the way. Most of the people at the store level including managers have no clue how a professional store works, they have never worked in one and that's the only way they would know how to do it. You can talk about it all day and have great ideas but they just don't get it at all.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Gough said:


> I think the FTC may have send them the "Second Notice", a request for more information, recently.


They are going to put Sw through the ringer on this one. Unfortunately a lot actually depends on who gets elected president believe it or not! SW has quite a bit of clout in Washington believe it or not. Along with PPG, who will undoubtedly indirectly support SW, there are quite a few paint industry lobbyist in DC. That's why it took 30 years to get the VOC laws into effect, instead of them taking effect in the 80's as was the original intention of the EPA.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

pacific paint said:


> Since we are talking about Lowe's (Home Depot) These 2 box stores have pretty much managed to take away most small users and the retail business from the large paint stores now they are trying to figure out how to get them back but have had little to no effect. At this point the only way is to join in or buy the vendors.
> 
> On the other hand the box stores have tried to get the medium to large users with little to no effect. Because they cant provide service needed to get them . It is possible but the retail thinking gets in the way. Most of the people at the store level including managers have no clue how a professional store works, they have never worked in one and that's the only way they would know how to do it. You can talk about it all day and have great ideas but they just don't get it at all.


Kind of like how Menard's doesn't listen to anything a person with 30 years working in an actual paint store has to say? "just get the bird seed stocked and stop helping people at the paint counter. If they want help they can come and get you". Honest to god that's what they told me one day as there where 20 people at the color selectors. Or at True Value "we need you to load some fertilizer (horse manure) out back because the guys are too busy cutting keys. (keys were on sale for $.19)", while there are 4 ladies wanting to buy some Ben Moore Aura. Dumba55es!


----------



## pacific paint (Nov 21, 2015)

PACman said:


> Kind of like how Menard's doesn't listen to anything a person with 30 years working in an actual paint store has to say? "just get the bird seed stocked and stop helping people at the paint counter. If they want help they can come and get you". Honest to god that's what they told me one day as there where 20 people at the color selectors. Or at True Value "we need you to load some fertilizer (horse manure) out back because the guys are too busy cutting keys. (keys were on sale for $.19)", while there are 4 ladies wanting to buy some Ben Moore Aura. Dumba55es!


That's a dam fact, a bunch of idiots running most of these box stores.
But on the other hand a bunch of idiots running the paint stores around here, they treat retail customers and small users pretty bad and cant figure out why they not buying there :blink:

I think I need to find something else to do and get away from paint.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

pacific paint said:


> That's a dam fact, a bunch of idiots running most of these box stores.
> But on the other hand a bunch of idiots running the paint stores around here, they treat retail customers and small users pretty bad and cant figure out why they not buying there :blink:
> 
> I think I need to find something else to do and get away from paint.


Unfortunately the only people the independent stores can find with any "experience" are people that left the box stores. That's why I prefer to train people from scratch before they develop bad habits. That's what's been happening to the PPG stores in Ohio for several years. All the people with real experience got fed up with their BS and now all they have to choose from are box store rejects.


----------

